# Dinner for 2 at Morton's $99



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Morton's runs these specials occasionally and it's on again at specific locations. Info on locations and what's included is on the site:

http://www.mortons-steakhouse.com/ss6/web/index.cfm?ID=1

If you don't want to fill out the online form you can go right to the certificate here (click the link "Preview all participating locations" in the center to choose and auto-fill your location).


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Cool, thanks!
Maybe I'll head there on Saturday.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

TY for the info. :tu


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

I printed one off. Now after Mr. Tax Refund comes to visit maybe I'll be able to use it to impress Miss GF. Thanks.:tu


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

[email protected]! Thanks for the heads up bazookajoe!  :tu


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Cool, thanks!
> Maybe I'll head there on Saturday.


With who? :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Thank you, just filled out the offer. If I find a new GF before it expires, time for some good eatin'!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Sweet, the Morton's in Hackensack is participating. Guess I know where i'll be dining out with the gf on saturday, thankee joe :tu


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

They ran this last year too. There's a Mortons across the street from my work.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Killer find...here's what you'll get:

It includes two single cut filets, choice of two: colossal shrimp Alexander, Jumbo Lunch Crab Cake or Broiled Sea Scallops, salad, signature potato or fresh veggies and morton’s legendary hot chocolate cake or key lime pie.


:dr


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

AWESOME
Thanks
I have yet to have dinner at Morton's. 
$99 instead of $300 is a great thing.

B


----------



## parshooter (Dec 22, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> Killer find...here's what you'll get:
> 
> It includes two single cut filets, choice of two: colossal shrimp Alexander, Jumbo Lunch Crab Cake or Broiled Sea Scallops, salad, signature potato or fresh veggies and morton's legendary hot chocolate cake or key lime pie.
> 
> :dr


Add a cocktail before dinner and wine with dinner and you're back up to full price. Morton's is ok, but there are better steaks out there, for less $$$.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Cotton said:


> Add a cocktail before dinner and wine with dinner and you're back up to full price. Morton's is ok, but there are better steaks out there, for less $$$.


really? What is full price? I like a few beverages with my meal. Is the normal menu much more than 100 bucks for 2 people? Would be our anniversary anyways...so I don't guess it would matter.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

I was JUST eyeballing that email!

Good deal

~Mark


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Printed.

Boston is on the list....whoa !! 

Thanks again.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice Thanks! :tu


----------



## bresdogsr (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks! AC here I come


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Never been there ... in fact, I didn't know there was one in KC untill I clicked your link. May have to check it out ... thanks for the tip !


----------



## Ms. Detroit (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for the site! This is great am going to make Will take me


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Ms. Detroit said:


> Thanks for the site! This is great am going to make Will take me


Don't tell him where you found this... just say you saw it online somewhere - yeah, that's it.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Starter, salad, filet, potato & veg, desert, for two, no drinks, for $100?

Not bad, but not great. What do I know? I'm a cheapskate.

My wife and I went to Texas Land and Cattle last week. We got a bottle of Paso Robles, no starter, salads, I had a strip steak, I think she had a filet, I guess we had some vegetables (I don't remember--we were getting close to the end of the bottle of wine by the time the entrées arrived), no desert, $80 incl. tax and gratuities for the bartender and the waiter.

Thanks for the head's up anyway.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> With who? :r


 My backup girlfriend, Bob. :r


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Bummer, Orlando isn't participating and my anniversary is near.


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

floydpink said:


> Bummer, Orlando isn't participating and my anniversary is near.


Come to my side of town and hit Del Frisco's.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Thank you, just filled out the offer. If I find a new GF before it expires, time for some good eatin'!


We know you can manage both meals, Tom!

:r


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

DennisP said:


> Come to my side of town and hit Del Frisco's.


I have been meaning to do that, Dennis for years. I keep hearing they are the best.

Can I stop by for a cigar if I do?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> My backup girlfriend, Bob. :r


I heard he has Punch Margaritas from days of yore, so that's a good "back-up" plan Sean. 



mmblz said:


> We know you can manage both meals, Tom!
> 
> :r


When I saw that the filets were a single cut, I decided I need to go by myself, and maybe order an extra porterhouse too so I can be certain to be full Julian. :r


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

floydpink said:


> I have been meaning to do that, Dennis for years. I keep hearing they are the best.
> 
> Can I stop by for a cigar if I do?


Definately you can.

Del Frisco's is probably the 2nd best I've had, the best being Craftsteak in Vegas.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

That sucks its not available in Las Vegas and I have a $150 gift cert. for mortons. They must make too much money here to run a special! Thanks anyhow!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Ms. Detroit said:


> Thanks for the site! This is great am going to make Will take me


Thanks for telling Kath and I about the link we are making plans to celebrate our 22 anniversary dinner there


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

$100? I dunno, thats a lot of double cheeseburgers.


----------

